#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Shell - IWCF Training Manual

## sasirkumar

Hi all


Here i am sharing *Shell - IWCF Training Manual*


Contents :


*1. Pretest Information* :
I.I Notes for Candidates
1.2 Equation Sheets (Field Units and S.I. Units)
*
2. IWCF Drilling Well Control Certification Syllabus*
(Compatible with IADC WellCAP Training Curriculum)

*3. IWCF Study Material*
(Chapters extracted from Distance Learning Package)
4. Extracts from API RP Standards
*
5. Exercises* :
5.1 Exercise 1 : Pressure Calculations
5.2 Exercise 2 : Knowledge of Kill Methods
5.3 Exercise 3 : Downhole Equipment and Problems
5.4 Exercise 4 : Kick Worksheet
5.5 Exercise 5 : Surface Blowout Prevention Equipment


5.6 Exercise 6 : Subsea Well Control
5.7 Answer Sheets for Exercises 5.1 through 5.6


Here is the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards
SasikumarSee More: Shell - IWCF Training Manual

----------


## brainmolester

Great work Brother Sasirkumar!!!

----------


## zlith

thanks for sharing, but can anyone uploading to another site?

----------


## sasirkumar

*Hi Joeboulder*

I have some material related to your request

1.*Schlumberger*-Completions-Primer

2.*Schlumberger*-Artificial Lift Systems

3.SUCKER ROD FAILURE ANALYSIS

4.Sucker Rod String Design

5.Why Sucker Rod Beam Pumping

I uploaded here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



I hope you find these materials useful


Regards
Sasikumar

----------


## ravisasi

Dear Mr.SAsikuma\r
If yoou have shell design practice standards
please forward

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi ravi i uploaded here..get it

part1 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

part2 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

part3 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards
Sasikumar

----------


## ravisasi

Thanka a lot Mr.Sasikumar for sharing documents
but there is a problem to download due to these files size are very high in memory
could you please upload the individula files
and also if any excel based programs for process safety (SHELL) please upload
Thanks in advance

----------


## ravisasi

Mainly i requiere process and process safety engineering *(SHELL) desing standards and design
If you have please upload

----------


## ravisasi

Dear Mr.Sasi
Please upload process and process  safety engineering standrds

----------


## magedhassanmh

thank u  :Smile:

----------


## 101043728

Thank you Sasi

----------


## endless_story

than you

----------


## quentin.delot

thanks man, very helpfull

See More: Shell - IWCF Training Manual

----------


## ahmed abou zena

how are you my friends?
can any one upload this course but with missing chapters 
the wanting chapters are 3,4 and 5 ,please mr sasirkumar upload complete course if you can ,or upload any files talking about subsea well control practice and equipment ?

----------


## ahmed abou zena

please my friend can you upload this file on another site 
thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

----------


## pipg78210

Dear sasi,

Can you also post the part 3 and 4 of the training manual .. thank you ..

Rgds,
Vivek

----------


## JuanK

Thanks a lot to the guy who started the post and shared it and to all the ones who also posted valuable information

----------


## whitebear

thank very much brother :Smile:

----------


## wjw_1980

the third link has been expired.

----------


## wjw_1980

> Hi ravi i uploaded here..get it
> 
> part1 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



the third link has been expired, Pls re-upload again, thanks in advanced

----------


## kiemtruc10981

thanks so much!

----------


## lserpach

hello guys! I downloaded this wonderful material....thanks for you contribution!

regards!

----------


## binnyoo7

Mr. Sasir Kumar IM LOOKING FOR SHELL'S DRILLING MANUAL PLS HELP.... its urgent

----------


## joe.guin

Hi sir when I open the file thier nothing on it please let me know where i can find a copy

See More: Shell - IWCF Training Manual

----------


## joe.guin

hi sir I try open the file again about IWCF traning there still nothing on that page

----------


## Nabilia

Shell - IWCF Training Manual (International Well Control Forum).zip	  14.522 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## binnyoo7

help me in finding?
 types of KICKS we exp  during drilling.

----------


## Nabilia

Did a quick search for KICKS and found these references, definitions and formulas...

-PETE 406 Lesson 2.ppt 1.894 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-PETE 661 - 10. Well Control cont_d.ppt 0.802 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-Wild Well Control - Technical Data Book.pdf 1.122 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-SNUBCO common rig math formulas.doc 0.269 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-Rig Components - definitions.ppt 0.110 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-Drill safety procedure - BOP Testing, Inspection, Training and Maintenance.pdf 0.024 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

-DC Nov07 Well Control Chevron - Driller's Method vs Wait and Weight Method- One offers distinct well control advantages.pdf 0.227 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dulang10

Does anyone has the SHELL drilling course round I and II material?

Please share if you do..

Thanks

----------


## Scooterholic

bro,,
thanks for the share

----------


## Aayush Bhatnagar

Thanks a lot .. I was looking for this .. A great share indeed  :Applause:

----------


## afroliquid

Thank you so much for sharing this precious 
piece of information.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
 if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## esmaeilia

Hi

Part 1 link doesn't work. please check it if possible

----------

